# Which brush cutter would you keep??? Stihl FS 80AV or FS 76???



## Colty Bolty (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello. Looking for your opinions. I have both an older FS 80av and a FS 76. I got them both working well it seems. My question is which one do I keep and which one do I sell. I want to keep one to put carbide blade on and cut through brush at the cabin. Most of the brush is 1"-2" thick. Both have handlebars ... All comments are appreciated.


----------



## Colty Bolty (Jun 10, 2020)

80


----------



## mexicanyella (Jun 11, 2020)

I’ve never used either of those models, but the FS76 looks to be from the same “era lineup” as the FS72 trimmer we bought new in 1992. The FS72 has been running the same fuel lines and carb diaphragms that whole time, with about a zillion hours on it. Only this year did it show signs of needing a carb kit. 

We did munch one lower gearbox (found a used take-off replacement) and I had the muffler off once—once!—for
cleaning and it wasn’t bad.

It has run a variety of two-stroke oils mixed at 32:1 throughout its life, and been used pretty hard. It has been a very reliable tool. I expect it will continue to be with a carb kit and new fuel lines this year. 

I would talk with a Stihl dealer about parts availability before you make a decision . Also, why not keep both? You might need a backup if one is down for repairs. Or you might have a buddy help out sometime and a second machine could be useful.


----------



## Colty Bolty (Jun 17, 2020)

That's for the input. Anyone else?


----------



## Be Stihl (Jun 20, 2020)

I own the 86, which I believe is a big brother to the 80. I personally like the all metal construction, very solid and rebuildable but that’s just me. No primer bulb no problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colty Bolty (Jun 20, 2020)

Be Stihl said:


> I own the 86, which I believe is a big brother to the 80. I personally like the all metal construction, very solid and rebuildable but that’s just me. No primer bulb no problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only issue with my 80 is parts availability... Not sure if that could become an issue. My 80 has a primer bulb and a wired valve on the bottom. Have to press the button for it to prime.. not sure what that's all about. I do love the old school look and the metal construction


----------



## Colty Bolty (Jun 20, 2020)

Be Stihl said:


> I own the 86, which I believe is a big brother to the 80. I personally like the all metal construction, very solid and rebuildable but that’s just me. No primer bulb no problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What size blade do you use?


----------

